# Sick and skinny Labrador



## LabSetterlover (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all,
I have a 5 & 1/2 year old Lab and she has developed an infection in her lung. She has lost a lot of weight and I am wondering how I can get her to eat more, as she doesn't have her normal appetite. Along with this I would like to know what might be best in terms of food that would help her gain weight. The vet has put her on Chloramphenicol (1 GM) two times a day plus Furosemide,20 mg ( a diuretic) twice a day for the next 20 days. It's been 7 days now. He has done complete blood work and has taken X-rays 
However her appetite is still low. I have been putting canned 'Petigree' in with her "Dog Chow". She only eats a very, very little at a time. I have to work 10+ hours a day so I am away for 11-12 hours each day. So, it's difficult for me to feed her multiple times any given day except on the weekends. The vet said the chances of her making it aren't real good but I will not give up. 
She is a fantastic dog with a (normally) very active and loving personality as are most Labs. She absolutely loves birds and loves to retrieve them.
What more can I do for her? 
I realize I need to ask if my vet (which I'm sure he did) checked for fungal infection, which I didn't know about at the time of treatment, because if he is treating her for bacterial infection and if she has fungal infection it could be deadly for her.
Any suggestions?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

For starters, I'm sad to hear your dog is sick.

The first thing I'd do is change the dog off Pedigree and Dog Chow- those are both very low quality foods with hardly any meat (and dogs are carnivores!!). Dogs being fed an inappropriate diet tend to have lower immune systems. A good kibble would be something with 3 of 4 of the first 5 ingredients being meat, or a high protein and fat percentage with all protein coming from the meat. Taste of the wild is good and budget friendly, EVO and Orijen being better but tend to be quite expensive. Raw would be your best option, though!!

Higher quality foods are higher in calories so you feed less- also they are more digestable so they have less poop.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Aw, she's so young to be that sick. I'm really sorry. 
Is there any food that she really likes, you know, something that would tempt her appetite? There are tins of dog food 95% meat, well, actually, there are many types of canned food that have a lot more meat than Pedigree. You can't buy them from the supermarket, (well, round here at least) but Petco and Petsmart do have food that is an awful lot better than Pedigree and Dog Chow. I think if it was me, I'd try different foods, just to get her eating again. Good luck, please keep us up to date on how she is.
I'm sure others will give their advice as well. Maybe a bit of yoghurt, if she'll eat it, just to help with the antibiotic side of things?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Where about do you live, that you can get a better more meat inclusive food like at a boutique type (mom and pop pet store)? If your not near mom and pop pet store, you could order better quality food, on line. I don't know what your money situaton is, but, Orijen is very high quality but pricey. Wellness core can be bought at Petco now. Their are many high quality foods out there much better than what your giving right now. Read the ingredient list on the back of the bag and get something with at least two meats first on the list if not three or four they should be listed first! You can give some cooked chicken & rice. Entice her with something she loves food wise. Hope the poor pup gets much healthier! Good luck with your cutie!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I would definitely go for a higher quality food with more meat in it, that should increase her appetite. Try feeding canned as well as the dry mixed in. Can you hire a dog sitter or dog walker to come in and check on her during the day, and they can try feeding her like at lunch time? That's what I have with my dogs on my long days, they come and get a 1/2 hour walk, and if they need fed (which they don't) they can feed them as well.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I myself had a dog who was SO picky at eating and they ONLY thing we could feed him that he would eat was beneful. I cringed pouring that food into his dish every morning. Of course, he wasn't sickly but he was thin and not eating well even with the beneful. Then...I switched him to raw. He was in love with his food for the first time in his life! He would wag his tail every time I went to the fridge and he was so happy. I know that the idea of giving a dog raw meat might be kind of scary but if you take the time and look into it, your opinion might change! We have a raw section on this forum and if you have questions I'm sure people will be super glad to answer them for you. I know I would be! Haha. 

I would give some thought on raw and for the time being, maybe you could try putting some of the watery stuff from a can of sardines in her food? The smell and taste might be enticing to her! You could even try putting some of the sardines in her food. Of course, this would be her training you but if she is so sick, you should try anything.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would feed this dog a prey model raw diet of protein, bones and organs. 

and i would start it immediately to build up her broken immune system and help restore her to a healthier body...

so she can take this very strong medicine that she has to take..


----------



## LabSetterlover (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank You ALL for all your kind and caring replies. However well ment and great suggestions they will no longer be needed. My lab "Babe" passed away from her extended lung infection Sunday night at the Vets'.
Again, Thank you very very much!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww.. I am so sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

So So Sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers and love are going your way during this terrible time of loss. Nothing can lessen the sadness and emptiness following a dogs passing, but you are truely blessed with wonderful loving and forever memories of your 'babe".


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Run free at Rainbow Bridge, Babe. All healthy and whole again!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh God, I am so, so sorry. You must be devastated. That's just way, way too young, she was still a pup. Honestly, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am so sorry .....my heart goes out to you.


----------

